# NewWater Curlew



## CArmstrong (Apr 3, 2013)

I have a 2007 NewWater Curlew for sale in the classified section. This is a 
fly fishing machine built for the TX coast!! I have a new one coming soon so I need to sale this one NOW.  Lead time on a new one is over a year. Make me an offer as I am very motivated to sale. Let me know if you have any questions.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=822530


----------



## CArmstrong (Apr 3, 2013)

Delete


----------

